# portugal maps



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi all i am needing help again!!
we have been trying to purchase a map of just portugal, but everywhere we have been, shops and online only seem to do roadmaps of spain and portugal.
the problem here lies in the fact that 90% of the maps are of spain and a paltry 10% at the back is dedicated to portugal, which is not what we are after, i could pretty much drive the whole of spain unaided as i have done so for the last 15years.
what i really need is a map of portugal alone, we have satnav and although it is a european system we found on our last visit it wasnt really very good.
so can anyone recommend where i can purchase a map will i have to wait till we get over there or are there any to buy over the internet?
thankyou everyone again


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The only really detailed one are the Carte Militaria, Portuguse version of Ordnance survey, various scales but* lots of sheets*, you can order from W H Smith I believe or online here Instituto Geogrfico do Exrcito or generally at good local bookshops in Portugal.

You'll get Portugal only road maps here but generally only show major and secondary roads, Lidl's do a yearly Spain & Portugal road atlas which is surprisingly detailed, but you have to be here at the right time


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I have some you can have, drop me your address I'll send them to you.


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

silvers said:


> I have some you can have, drop me your address I'll send them to you.


thankyou for your replies i will try and purchase one on our visit in february as we are still in uk until then, i would be grateful silvers of your offer to post them but as we are still currently in uk at the moment i think it will cost too much for the postage ,but it was a kind offer and i do appreciate it


----------



## Ghal (Feb 24, 2009)

I brought a Turinta map of the Coast of Lisbon from this uk website a couple of years ago:
www.contourmanagementservices.com
I found the map to be quite detailed and there were no postage charges.
Prices were probably slightly higher than they would be in a bookshop in Portugal, but still they were cheaper than WH Smiths / Amazon.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

As you are still in the UK, pop into WH Smith.
We purchased several maps for different areas of Portugal.......they were,
Michelin Regional Portugal numbers 591,592,593.......covers all of Portugal by area..eg 591 North, 592 Central and 593 South........the scale is 1/300 00 1cm:3km which shows quite a few of the smaller villages (though not our own).
Or Insight travel map Portugal with city plans of Lisbon,Oporto,Faro,Portimao.
We also bought the Berlitz holiday map of the Algarve which proved pretty useful.
If you want the ISBN numbers of these maps let me know


----------



## Surfin USA (Nov 11, 2011)

What do you want to use the maps for?

Have you considered pulling down & printing off Google Earth Maps, Fairly up-to-date, whatever scale /detail you want & free but can be difficult to read. Gets easier with practice.


----------



## DBMaster2k (May 7, 2012)

noserhodes said:


> hi all i am needing help again!!
> we have been trying to purchase a map of just portugal, but everywhere we have been, shops and online only seem to do roadmaps of spain and portugal.
> the problem here lies in the fact that 90% of the maps are of spain and a paltry 10% at the back is dedicated to portugal, which is not what we are after, i could pretty much drive the whole of spain unaided as i have done so for the last 15years.
> what i really need is a map of portugal alone, we have satnav and although it is a european system we found on our last visit it wasnt really very good.
> ...


try OSM maps (osm.org) - they FREE and can be printer or converted to many GPS navigation programs (like garmin).


----------



## pandb (May 6, 2010)

If you want a lot of detail of a specific area, the website we bought our maps from is

www.wook.pt and search 'carta militar' 

The scale of the maps is 1:25000

Obviously, if you want to cover a wide area, it would be costly but they are great for showing all the minor roads and small villages.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

DBMaster2k said:


> try OSM maps (osm.org) - they FREE and can be printer or converted to many GPS navigation programs (like garmin).


I don't know whether to thank you or not. This is such a useful and interesting site that I have just spent 2 hours trawling around it. Two hours that should have been spent in the kitchen. Oh well! Salad for tea today.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The cycle map being particularly useful for contours


----------

